# Error Report



## TN2IC (13 Oct 2007)

When I'm on the top layer of the web site, ie army.ca homepage, the drop down menu for forums only has Radio Chatter on it.

Regards


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Oct 2007)

I can't seem to reproduce it... does anyone else see any problems with the drop down menu?


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Oct 2007)

They are all showing for me in Firefox 2.0.0.7


----------



## navymich (13 Oct 2007)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> ie army.ca homepage...



air-force.ca works just fine.  Maybe you should go blue!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Oct 2007)

I tested all the home pages on IE 7 and Firefox 2.0.0.7, both as a regular user and as a subscriber... no luck so far.


----------



## TN2IC (13 Oct 2007)

Hope that helps. I'm running Vista, and I wasn't logged on. 

Regards.


----------



## TN2IC (13 Oct 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I tested all the home pages on IE 7 and Firefox 2.0.0.7, both as a regular user and as a subscriber... no luck so far.



Did you clear your catch before may be?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Oct 2007)

I've had that happen before also,...always on pages like "photo" "homepage", etc...never the 'normal' pages.


----------



## TN2IC (13 Oct 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> air-force.ca works just fine.  Maybe you should go blue!



I wanted to transfer Air Force.. just so I got the cool CADPAT Rain jacket... but the interviewing officer thought I was on crack when I told her that. Next time, Gadget...


----------



## GAP (13 Oct 2007)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> When I'm on the top layer of the web site, ie army.ca homepage, the drop down menu for forums only has Radio Chatter on it.
> 
> Regards



Using IE 6.0.2900 everything on the drop down menus work fine.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Oct 2007)

Hmmm, just tested on Vista/IE7 logged out, and still no dice. ???


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Oct 2007)

I have no problem at all.


----------



## deedster (13 Oct 2007)

No problem here either.


----------



## TN2IC (13 Oct 2007)

My program is iexplore.exe so I'm dumbfounded on the issue.

It looks like the box is just higher then the others. I just seen another branch on the drop down menu.. Home Front was include this time. Like everything else, Admin, Services, Navigate, Information and Contact Us work fine. Just the Forum drop down it "raised" higher. You can see the border of the drop down and how it cuts off on the top of the window via that photo I sent you.


----------



## dapaterson (13 Oct 2007)

Looks like the bottom of the pop-up is appearing at the cursor, vice the top - have you changed settings or preferences?


Since Radio Chatter is the last in the list, that's all that you're seeing - the remainder of the menu is being printed off-screen, as it were.

...or you could always just use the same bookmark that I do - http://forums.army.ca - and see everything in a different view...


----------



## 00334 (14 Oct 2007)

When I first read this thread and tried myself to see if there was indeed a problem and I did observe it.  It only occurs for me at the homepage of each of the pages and not when in a thread.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Oct 2007)

Aha, I think I figured it out... if your window is too small, the popup menu appears "up" instead of down. You may need to maximize the window or adjust your screen resolution if it's possible.

I can see from the screen shot that your screen res is pretty low right now. On Vista you can right click on the desktop and click Personalize, then click Display Settings to adjust it.


----------



## 00334 (14 Oct 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Aha, I think I figured it out... if your window is too small, the popup menu appears "up" instead of down. You may need to maximize the window or adjust your screen resolution if it's possible.
> 
> I can see from the screen shot that your screen res is pretty low right now. On Vista you can right click on the desktop and click Personalize, then click Display Settings to adjust it.



You're right Mike.  I'm on 1024X768 and if I maximize the window the menu problem is resolved.


----------



## TN2IC (14 Oct 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Aha, I think I figured it out... if your window is too small



My Screen is 24" big one... so I am sure it's not the problem.

But I"ll look into the  1024X768 deal.


----------



## TN2IC (14 Oct 2007)

Well it seems to work fine now. Sorry to raise alarm bells there.

I just have to get use to the small font now. At less I can watch movies on here pretty good with this monitor.

Regards,
Schultz


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Oct 2007)

Under the View menu item you can change your text size in IE. Or on the same Personalization menu I mentioned above, you can adjust the font size for the whole system.


----------

